# Gravid, fat? Should I worry?



## Gabousse (Apr 5, 2013)

I know it's a female, and she still eats like crazy.



















Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

She looks well fed. I don't think she is impacted or bloated if that is your concern. I don't think you have anything to worry about. If, on the other hand, she is putting on this weight exceptionally fast, like if she has swollen up a lot in the course of only a week, you may have a concern.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Just looks like a beefy girl to me. Like Doug said, unless the weight gain happened exceptionally fast there is no cause for alarm.


----------



## Gabousse (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! I guess I'm gonna slow down on the flies!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I like love handles on females.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

built for comfort...not speed...


----------

